# Geese and Ducks



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

When hunting in water, depth about 6-14 feet. How do I incorperate goose decoys in my spread of 16 duck decoys?

When hunting in a feild where do I put my duck decoys, when I have my goose decoys out?

I know that there is no real, rock solid answer, but what do you guys do?


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Thrown some geese on shore and maybe a few floats near them a few feet out?? I dont hunter water but I would probably do that if I were going to.

In the field we usually put the mallards to one side of the front pocket where we want them to land.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

in the field we usually put our duck dekes right in the front of our honkers in the hole just a couple of yards, and also intermix them in with the first couple of yards back into the honker spread
x=duck
o=goose

oooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooo
ooooxoxoooxooooxooxoo
ooooxxoxoxoooxoooxoox
oo xxxxxxxxxxxxxx oo
o oo
o o 
o o

Thats about the best i could do


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

okay that didn't turn out quite like it was supposed to!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I get what you mean


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Avery are you decoy spread challenged? Laf. :beer: Send them to school, give them books, and look what happens! Laf. 8) Oh, it was fun the other night, thanks.

Ima870man :wink:


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

I have set up on a pond with two dozen duck decoys and two or three goose floaters down wind of the ducks. The geese have landed right in with the ducks.

X- Ducks
O- Geese <- Wind

X X X X X X
X X X X X X X X 15-20yrds O O O

X X XX XXX

Not exactly like that but ther is alittle more space between the ducks.

Sean


----------



## aveluciferi (Nov 8, 2007)

In Denmark we have a long tradition hunting on water from small boats that dont makes shadows. And i have hunted that way for 25 years now.
Its normal to use 35 to 150 decoys on water. Bigger spread is better.
Important rule is, the birds wont fly over eachother to land.

Ducks=O
Geese=X
Boat=U

XXX OOO
XXX OOO
XXX OOO
XXX OOO
OOO

U wind^


----------



## aveluciferi (Nov 8, 2007)

Didnt show it as i made it. There should be 25 yards between the ducks and goose.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Are there any other ideas?


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

on land sometimes i put the duck decoys in the pocket and intermix them through to behing the blinds and than make another group ducks there.

On water when am tageting both i make my set for ducks first hook j whatever two groups and the off to the other side i put the geese if i am on a point i put the aliite further out the ducks can see them alot further away.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Does any one else hunt woodies in the field? If so what kind of dekes do you use? This year the woodies would feed in the field where we where hunting and they would just circle us and never land, but the geese would. Any idea why they weren't committing?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Ive shot a few woodies in the field and from my experience they usually will buzz you instead of trying to land like a mallard. Just have to take the shots you're given.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

We're currently on a 4-5 year run of having woodies come into the field spread on opening weekend. They'll circle/land if given the chance, but usually they don't get it.  They'll come in fine to any feeding duck spread so no worries there and having a drake whistle on hand never hurts. 
Talk about mornings you wish you didn't have an after market choke in though. :-? Will definitely be keeping that in mind for next year on opener.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

With a robo duck woodies will be in your lap. I have had many land in the spread they love that corn. We have hunted feilds just for woodies that only ducks using the feild.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The woodies are gone before we can use electronics. Why does MN have to be retarded with the robo's?


----------



## Honker Guide (Mar 15, 2007)

Why not just use a Flutterwing?

http://www.aerooutdoors.com/products/ac ... tring.html


----------

